# Before - After Pics



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

As i was going through my photobucket album found a pic of my car the day she arrived, and thought how different does she look some 12 months down the line.

So lets see everyones before and afters. should ber interesting to see the differences.

So here are my shots, can you spot the difference?

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Only got a couple of pics of the car std at the dealer as it went to DavidGs on day 2 for a mount and the TT Shop for mods the day after...



















Now.....


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTej ,,,,, you told me at Gaydon it was STANDARD :x :x :x :x :wink:

Leg you spoiled it from day 2 onwards :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

I only have before and 5 years before pics      :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Before:










After:










[/img]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

*BEFORE:*

















This is the picture from the advert when I bought it, its still in the forecourt! 









*AFTER:* - Well, the most recent pics I have, done other mods since (changed number plate, CC headlights and angel eyes, exhaust, aero wipers, tax disc holder) but you get the idea...


























took a recent one... crap quality...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Here we go then...

*Before:*




























*After:*




























Nick


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

some awesome pictures
but what does all have planned next?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

*Before:*

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/before.jpg

*After*

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/after.jpg


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

BEFORE










AFTER



















:-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Love those wheels Zorg 8) .

Great work on all your TTs guys 8)


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Adam.. was that forecourt in Kew?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ttroy225 said:


> Adam.. was that forecourt in Kew?


yes it was! I take it you know them?


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Love those wheels Zorg 8) .


 :-* :-* :-*


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Before:









After:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

great transformation Jay! Lovin that car!


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Before......









After.......


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

the new grill looks ace


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

anyone fancy some retro?

this was taken about 13 years ago, not long after we got her.










this was soon after










which led to this










after that we started tweaking, wheels










with improved brakes (and yes that is a Porsche caliper with quattro engraved on it.)










and then the start of the hp phase (this was her 320bhp era)










where she went over to a full stand alone engine management system rather than the old archaic system she left the factory with.
I don't have any current ones sorry.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice I love the old ur quattros


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

and just to show we are not totally biased, found this while routing around for the other images.
This a a pre UK car, it had been delivered into the country before the original UK launch. We had it on display at Coys Historic Festival at Silverstone, can't remember the year as it was a long time ago and I've had a sleep since then.
(yes it is me driving it)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ok corey i think your UR wins so far. That looks awesome. have you ever had it on the quater mile at GTI international. im wondering if ive got pics of it back in the Bracknell days


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> great transformation Jay! Lovin that car!


Thanks Adam, was gonna say exactly the same for yours 

Loving that UR quattro :twisted:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

From This:










To this:










Do you remember this though  :lol:  :


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jog said:


> Do you remember this though  :lol:  :


A crime that you didnt keep it like that. I recon with the stripe not only would it make the car faster you'd also win all the shows next year!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Bugger, all these people keep posting pics of BBS CH's...keep telling myself I'm not gonna buy any, but you lot do have to keep posting them and making me think again.... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> Bugger, all these people keep posting pics of BBS CH's...keep telling myself I'm not gonna buy any, but you lot do have to keep posting them and making me think again.... :roll:


Ah good - I'm not alone then :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Was like this 4 months ago.










Now like this.


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

TTej said:


> ok corey i think your UR wins so far. That looks awesome. have you ever had it on the quater mile at GTI international. im wondering if ive got pics of it back in the Bracknell days


She is my toy and I love her dearly but at the moment she is sadly neglected but next year will be her return to greatness. I haven't actually decided what engine to use yet. I quite fancy a twin turbo V8.

Yeah done GTi a couple of times.


----------



## scotts03TT (Mar 12, 2006)

here's mine....had it 8 months...

before:










after:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Wow scotts03TT! Shes a beaut!!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

scotts03TT said:


>


what colour is that mate?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

its like a reddy, orangey type colour Tej...  :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> its like a reddy, orangey type colour Tej...  :lol: :lol:


woooo top form Adam. Watch out its on 10.35, you dont wanna peak to early. today is POETS day.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger, all these people keep posting pics of BBS CH's...keep telling myself I'm not gonna buy any, but you lot do have to keep posting them and making me think again.... :roll:
> ...


They've got one on the stand in APS's reception, and it's the new anthracite colour too.

*dribbles*

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > neil1003 said:
> ...


Shhhh  :wink:


----------



## scotts03TT (Mar 12, 2006)

the color is a 2000 Land Rover Discovery II color called "kinver Sand" (code 609)....I love it...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

scotts03TT said:


> the color is a 2000 Land Rover Discovery II color called "kinver Sand" (code 609)....I love it...


Looks fantasic. real contrast. had you already seen the qs before you did this?


----------



## scotts03TT (Mar 12, 2006)

> Looks fantasic. real contrast. had you already seen the qs before you did this?


Yeah...I love the QS...but we cant get them over here....this is the next best/better thing


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

scotts03TT said:


> > Looks fantasic. real contrast. had you already seen the qs before you did this?
> 
> 
> Yeah...I love the QS...but we cant get them over here....this is the next best/better thing


Well ou have done a great job, what have you done inside. true to the QS, or kept the comfort factor??


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Love those wheels Zorg 8) .
> 
> Great work on all your TTs guys 8)


Very nice indeed. I was searching for some 18x8 Superleggeras (O.Z) after I got my TT, and darn it if every supplier I'm aware of didn't have any more, as it is discontinued. As I don't quite like the Ultraleggera as much, I went with the BBS CH, and for a few other reasons too.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Leg said:


> Only got a couple of pics of the car std at the dealer as it went to DavidGs on day 2 for a mount and the TT Shop for mods the day after...
> 
> [


This is beautiful


----------



## scotts03TT (Mar 12, 2006)

> Well ou have done a great job, what have you done inside. true to the QS, or kept the comfort factor??


If I could find some QS seats to buy I would like to have them...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

scotts03TT said:


> > Well ou have done a great job, what have you done inside. true to the QS, or kept the comfort factor??
> 
> 
> If I could find some QS seats to buy I would like to have them...


cant your dealer order them, its just a part number after all. i know someone else in the US did that


----------



## scotts03TT (Mar 12, 2006)

TTej said:


> scotts03TT said:
> 
> 
> > > Well ou have done a great job, what have you done inside. true to the QS, or kept the comfort factor??
> ...


Do you happen to know what the part numbers are...That would be great...I didnt know we could get Euro parts over here at the dealers...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

scotts03TT said:


> Do you happen to know what the part numbers are...That would be great...I didnt know we could get Euro parts over here at the dealers...


Now i dont have those but if you ask nicely someone here will or you could call VAGparts as they will have them and they are cheaper than main dealer.

You can get any part from your dealer just have to wait for it to arrive.

i ordered japanese mirrors for my old golf as they were the same design as std but smaller.

another option used to be the italian chin spoiler. its great you pick the best parts from the cars worldwide and they all come to the dealer!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

*BEFORE*



















*AFTER*

MODS
Eibach Pro-Kit Springs
Mintex Front Disks/Rear Disks/Front Pads/Rear Pads
Forge Suspension Top Polished Alloy Covers
Forge Oil/Water Polished Alloy Covers
Forge Polished DV Valve
Vent Mounted Swoosh Boost Gauge
Neuspeed Dipstick Handle
Audi TT V6 Front Bumper
Audi TT V6 Rear Valance
Audi TT 3 bar grille
OSIR Smoked Corners within Headlights
Telson Rear Spoiler
18" QS Style Alloy wheels
Audi TT Phaentom Black Pearl Effect Painted roof
Blueflame Stainless Steel Exhaust System
Audi TT Quattro Sport Rear Spats
Audi TT Quattro Sport Rear Seat Deletion Kit
New Style Audi TT badge and Quattro Badges
Dension Plus Ipod Cable and Nano Ipod
Samco Silicon Hoses
Polished Turbo Charge Pipe
Polished Inlet Manifold
LED Sidelights
LED Interior Lights
GTT Tax Disk Holder
German Style Number Plates
Private Plate
Japlac Signal Red Brake Calipers
Aerostyle Wipers
Retro fitted Cruise Control
McGuard Locking Wheel Bolts
Quattro Sport wheel bolt covers

I'm sure theres many other mods but i cant remember them all. lol.

Â£4k worth   You certainly dont realise how much you are spending....

Cleaned regularly with Swissol and Zymol products.


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

First of all, I would like to introduce myself, invading your national forum from Finland. Your TT forum is awesome, the best one I've discovered so far so I hope you don't mind that I'm not from UK as I'm planning on spending some time here. 

Here is my before:










and this is my after:










I think the difference is pretty obvious. 8)

The TT is a 225 model, with baseball interior etc etc. It has 19" Porsche wheels on it for summer and as I now have to ruin the car driving with it all season, I have 17" with studs. The hardtop is ordered from Germany and should arrive anytime soon. Back to the actual car itself, bought it like this. Few nice things also are the bastuck stainless exhaust from cat back plus its bsr chipped to ~270hp.

So far the only actual improvement made by me on this car is the 8" hertz subwoofer in bose subwoofer location. Making that thing fit was not easy, I think everyone here on the forums knows how limited the space is in there. Anyway, the thing beats the heck out of the Bose system sub so it was well worth it.

I also have my garage rose Mazda MX-6 V6 turbo and with a lot other mods and I have my bike so I guess the next summer will be busy if I'm going to find the time to drive them all. 

Mici


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome is that Nimbus gray :?:


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

i would like to post my photos of my tt but dont know who to unless someone could do it for me.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

pitzey said:


> i would like to post my photos of my tt but dont know who to unless someone could do it for me.


i can do them for you. send me a PM and ill tell you where to send them. 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

pitzey said:


> i would like to post my photos of my tt but dont know who to unless someone could do it for me.


Why not join photobucket here. Its simple to post pics then.

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome is that Nimbus gray :?:


Thanks. Yes, it is Nimbusgrau.  I dunno exactly whether to like it or not... Somehow I do like it, but it is sorta dull... And I don't mean it should be chameleon paint as my A4 was.

Mici


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mici said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome is that Nimbus gray :?:
> ...


I love the nimbys abd the base ball great combo


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mici said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Andy where are your before and after pics???


----------

